# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013



## dido_43

Haut was rein, Fische befinden sich momentan genug in Wurfweite der Spinn- und Fliegenfischer.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang :vik:

Heute Nachmittag in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs gewesen, zusammen mit noch so einem Verrückten |uhoh:
Wetter eher mäßig, bedeckt zu Beginn leichter Regen, Wind SW-W ca. 5. Wasser klar. Köder diverse Blinker.

Nach ca. 1 Std. erreichten wir eine Stelle, wo mein Bekannter #h gestern eine Forelle an der Oberfläche gesehen hatte. Er sagt noch: "Da ungefähr war gestern eine."  Ich dachte ja, ja.. Doch plötzlich 15 m vor mir ein Schatten hinter dem Blinker :k Kurzer Stopp, wieder ankurbeln und Biß :q Die Rute war leicht gekrümmt, ich konnte den Fisch noch sehen bevor er sich wieder verabschiedete. Er war vlt. 30 cm lang. War ja ein supi Einstand.
Dann trennten wir uns für kurze Zeit. Ich ging noch weiter, mein Kumpel wieder Richtung Heimat. An einer schönen Landspitze mit reichlich Steinen habe ich es dann noch einmal versucht. Auf einen roten Gno hatte ich dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit 2 Nachläufer, die sich beie mit einem kräftigen Schwall verabschiedeten #q Mein Kumpel hatte auch noch einen Nachläufer.
Nach einem kräftigen Schluck Tee (ausgesprochen lecker |supergri) sind wir dann wieder abgezogen.

War doch ein super Jahresbeginn #h


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin,

bin heute endlich mal wieder losgekommen auf MeFo, war an der Flensburgerförde (dänische Seite). Habe mehrer Stellen mit Blinker und Fliege/Sbirolino beackert, aber leider ohne Fischkontakt. Dafür hat das Wetter mitgepielt und ich war mal wieder am Wasser.


MFG browning44


----------



## hemi-gtx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin,

ich war heute ab Mittag ein paar Stündchen am Brodtener Ufer unterwegs. 
Ein Zupfer, nix gesehen - dafür war das Wetter schön.

Was mir wieder mal aufgefallen ist: Es gibt immer wieder "Kollegen" (auch heute wieder zwei), die statt die öffentlichen Zugänge zum Strand zu nutzen einfach das Steilufer runterklettern. Sowas muss (und darf) einfach nicht sein im Naturschutzgebiet, die zwei Meter zur Treppe wird man ja wohl noch schaffen ohne zu kollabieren! Bei Gelegenheit könnte man ja auch mal die Küfi-Verordnung lesen. 
Ich bin sogar angesprochen worden, ob "wir Angler" sowas denn machen müssten! 

Auf diesem Wege wollt ich mich bei den Hobbybergsteigern schonmal bedanken, wenn dank denen das Angeln auch hier bald (konsequenterweise) verboten sein wird.

Grüße
Flo


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

...Leider keine Fangmeldung, nur eine Meinung:

@hemi, das sind wirklich die Aktionen, unter denen dann alle in der Konsequenz zu leiden haben. Deshalb ist es auch richtig, nicht weg zu schauen! Leider wird man zu oft mit sowas konfrontiert.
Für Aussenstehende spielen Namen auch keine Rolle, DIE ANGLER werden in Sippenhaft genommen. Denke da auch an die aktuellen Einschränkungen bzgl. Saisonfisch-Angeln wie auf Hering und Hornfisch z.B. in Rostock.

Auf ein gutes Angeljahr!


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

OT… weil, ich hab leider nichts gefangen.

  Ich war heute in Fynshoved. Verdammt windige Ecke, aber landschaftlich kaum zu toppen.









  Andreas


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Super Foto. Respekt.
Bei der Natur kann man mal auch auf Fisch verzichten....


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

War heute mit Belly unterwegs und hatte eine von ca. 40cm, war meine erste Mefo vom Belly.
Der Wind war ab 12Uhr zu heftig da musste ich abbrechen, trotzdem ein toller auftakt 2013


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

timo du machst deinem bordnamen ja alle ehre bei dem wind #d


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Auch ich habe heute aus der Wismarer Bucht eine NULLNUMMER zu melden. Von 11:00 - 16:30 gefischt. Nur 20 Minuten Pause zwecks Bedürfnis und Happa Happa. 
Wenigstens keinen Rutenbruch, dafür aber drei Köder und zwei Springerfliegen dem Neptun geopfert. 
Der Wind war schon recht stark. Es ließ sich aber noch gut fischen.

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## joerg62

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

die idis habe ich auch gesehen


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

schön sachllich bleiben, muss doch jeder selber wissen was er macht


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



> die idis habe ich auch gesehen



@ joerg62: Ist ja ganz schön gewagt für deinen ersten Post.#d

Ich war auch das erste mal in diesem Jahr los. Habe es von 10-14 Uhr versucht und hatte zwei Nachläufer auf einen Schwarz-Roten Snaps. Für Anfang Januar gar nicht schlecht wie ich finde und die Hauptsache ist ja mal wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein

Gruß

Lasse


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

also bei mir waren es heute 2 viel zu kleine mefos die schnell weiter schwimmen durften (44,45).
hat spaß gemacht bei dem wind :q

@joerg62.....
viele freunde findest mit solchen posts hier nicht!


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> also bei mir waren es heute 2 *viel zu kleine* mefos die schnell weiter schwimmen durften (44,45).



Petri zu den Fischen !
Sei nicht so bescheiden. Solche Fische wollen auch erstmal gefangen werden und mal 'ne leckere, maßige Portionsforelle mitzunehmen find ich völlig legitim.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

naja, wir haben soooo viele kleine hier bei uns und sooooo wenig große|kopfkrat
deshalb haben wir unser maß auf ca 50cm erhöht(so ca natürlich)

die armen, kleinen, süßen babys-viel zu niedlich zum ermorden:k


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

|kopfkrat Also da hat Observer recht lieber eine kleine Maßige zurück und darfür eine 50 Mefo mitnehmen weil ich möchte auch in paar Jahren noch ein Paar mefos fangen :vik:


----------



## paul-triller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Waren heute in Sierksdorf unterwegs aber das Glück war nicht auf unserer Seite 



GLAUBE LIEBE HOFFNUNG


----------



## joerg62

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

sorry  hätte vieleicht schreiben sollen die zwei ... habe ich auch gesehen .Es ging mir auch um den gefärlichen abstieg den sie unmittelbar neben Peters unglücksstelle vollzogen haben.Übriegens hatte ich eine blitzeblanke 52ger entnommen auf kupfer rot.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Heute in OH:

3 x untermaßige Forelle und 1 x Grönländer (45 cm) sowie einige Nachläufer und kurze Kontakte. Fisch war vorhanden, aber Wind und Welle auch.


----------



## Der Gebauer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hallo Leute!!

Ich war heute in der Kieler Förde unterwegs und es gab eine 56er steelhead... :q

Leider keine Mefo #d

Sonst keinen weiteren Kontakt....


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Heute in OH:
> 
> 3 x untermaßige Forelle und 1 x Grönländer (45 cm) sowie einige Nachläufer und kurze Kontakte. Fisch war vorhanden, aber Wind und Welle auch.




Petri!!!
so macht das Angeln doch spaß,,,auch wenn mal kein riesen Silberpfeil beißt#6
Im Januar find ich immer recht schwierig|kopfkrat
sollte man eher jetzt tieferes Wasser in Wurfweite aufsuchen?
oder die flacheren Strandabschnitte beangeln?


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

War gestern auch wieder unterwegs, Wismarer Bucht. Das Wetter war gruselig :r Wind 5-6 (in Böen 8) aus West, Nieselregen mit Schauern. Na ja, war wenigstens warm.
Silberlinge waren wie erwartet nicht zu sehen. Aber ich konnte trotzdem einen "außergewöhnlichen" Fang landen. |uhoh: War allerdings nur von außen gehakt (der Drilling hätte wohl nicht ins Maul gepaßt). Na ja, seht Euch das Bild mal an #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hallo Dirk, #h

eine "Seenadel", und um eine solche handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach auf Deinem Bild, fängt man auch nicht alle Tage.
Schade das es unter den Umständen nicht mit der Mefo geklappt hat. |rolleyes

Schönes WE noch. #h


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Jup, eine Seenadel :vik:

Vlt. beim nächsten Mal wieder und vlt. auch zusammen #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

So ist´s, Dirk. #6


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Wie cool! Petri zur Seenadel! Mefo kann ja jeder :q


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*


01.01.2013

7  x  Lütte zurück
1  x  52 cm mit


05.01.2013

2  x  Lütte zurück
1  x  46 cm und 1  x  66 cm mit :q


Nachtrag vom 31.12.2012

4  x  Lütte zurück
1  x  52 cm und 1  x  53 cm mit

#h


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin,
der Frühaufsteher ist heute früh aufgestanden und hat nach einem
3/4 Jahr Mefo-Pause auch mal wieder 5 Std. lang angegriffen und die neue Saison 2013 eingeläutet.
Zuerst gabs nur Dorsche.
Diverse releast und zwei Dorsche entnommen um nicht als Schneider nach
hause zu kommen.
dann gabs doch noch Silber.

1 mal ü 80 versemmelt, Auf voller Wurfweite (ca. 80 m) eingestiegen, ging gleich ab wie ein D-Zug. Nachdem die Trutte nochmals ca.70 m Schnur genommen hatte (von wegen Mefos bleiben immer auf der Stelle) habe ich die Bremse fast ganz zugedreht um Sie zu stellen. dann fing die Trutte an Saltos zu schlagen und dabei hat sich das Band an einem der Haken, des Drillings verfangen und damit den Drilling aus dem Maul katapultiert.
Alter Schwede hat das immer geknallt wenn die Trutte auf´s Wasser aufgeschlagen ist.  
1 mal  70 cm blankes Silber gut 5 kg zum Landgang überredet.
1 mal ü 50 zu spitz gehakt und vorm Ketcher verloren
1 mal  45 cm Silber releast ist auch gesprungen wie ein Flummi
1 mal  ??  gutes Silber im Kraut versenkt
1 mal  52 cm blankes Silber gut im Futter entnommen

War´n recht kurzweiliger Saisonauftakt
Beste Grüße und petri auch den anderen Fängern.
Der Frühaufsteher

Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Heute geheimer Geheimstrand. Ohne die Brandungsangler waren da noch 28 andere die ihr Glück versuchten. Kollege meinte nur beim eintreffen auf dem Parkplatz, ob hier ein Angelevent stattfindet. Nach dem reinwerfen die Running Line vertütert. Ich also erst mal entwirrt und danach wollte ich einstrippen, aber die Rute war sofort krum. Total überrascht habe ich nur die Rute nach oben genommen. Zwei mal geschüttelt und tschüsch. Also anhauen macht doch Sinn.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich glaub der Frühaufsteher ist wohl heute zuu früh aufgestanden:q  soviele Mefos in 5stunden? :q
die Stelle musst mir auch mal zeigen|rolleyes

Hier mal mein Bericht für heute:

Wann: 5.01.2013 von 13 bis 17uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wasser: glasklar
Wind: schwach aus NW 
Fisch: 1Mefo 46,5cm im Flachwasser
Womit: Boss Blinker 20gramm gelb/weiß

Also im Januar scheint was zu gehen:vik:
Blinker raus,,Rute krumm und die Eisbeine sind vergessen#h


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Immernoch auf Fühnen.
Absolut windstill bei 8° und meilenweit kein anderer Angler zu sehen.

  Blick von der Steilküste:







  Die wunderbare Stille wurde nur von dem schleifendem Laufgeräusch meiner Twin-Power unterbrochen, weswegen ich nach 10 Minuten Angeln wieder zurück zum Auto gegangen bin, und sie gegen eine Reserverolle getauscht habe. Bei etwas Brandung fällt das viel weniger auf.|supergri

  Nach etlichen zaghaften Bissen, blieb dann eine 35er am Haken hängen. #d

  Trotzdem ein herrlicher Tag

  Andreas


----------



## mb243

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hier mal mein Bericht für heute:

Wann: 5.01.2013 von 12 bis 17uhr
Wo: Hökholz
Wasser: glasklar
Wind: nix
Fisch: 0
Womit: Stripper 22gr / Spöket 18 gr.

Tja,... was soll ich sagen!? Am Parkplatz angekommen, war es schwierig überhaupt eine Lücke zum Parken zu finden!
RammelDickeVoll! 
Ca. 15 andere Petrijünger versuchten schon rechts und links (Spitze) verteilt vergebens mit Fussel- und/bzw. Spinnpeitschen Ihr Glück. 
Ich mach es mal kurz : KEINER der anwesenden Angler hatte Fischkontakt! 
Es war einfach kein Fisch auf der Ecke!?

Aber egal-> trotzdem einen schönen Tag am Wasser verbracht! ( Allerdings tue ich mir das ForellenPu..-Angeln) nicht nochmal an - aber jeder so wie er es nunmal mag!?).


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Na wo war der Frühaufsteher bloß? Will morgen auch gaaaaanz früh raus, nur wohin?


----------



## Nick Nord

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich schreibe hier in diesem Board ja nich viel , gucke hier ja auch selten rein , finde die Fische ja auch klasse , wir teilen alle das gleich Hobby aber wie zum Teufel weiß ich das am ende meiner Leine ne 80ziger oder größer abgegangen ist . Welches Werkzeug verwendet man da ? #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Nick Nord schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier in diesem Board ja nich viel , gucke hier ja auch selten rein , finde die Fische ja auch klasse , wir teilen alle das gleich Hobby aber wie zum Teufel weiß ich das am ende meiner Leine ne 80ziger oder größer abgegangen ist . Welches Werkzeug verwendet man da ? #h



Gesundes Augenmaß und Erfahrung! :m

Und ü 80 kann auch eine 90-er gewesen sein. Und dann liegt man absolut richtig mit der Meinung. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hallo Nick,
Hallo Mefohunter,
ich habe mal 2 fotos rausgesucht.
Der große war nur der "kleine" Fisch, obwohl der auch richtig Radau gemacht hat.
Rückenhöhe sind fast 19 cm siehe Foto 2
Der Große, ging noch ganz anders ab,
und ich hatte den direkten Vergleich kurz hintereinander.
Ok, 100-prozetig ist das natürlich nicht.

Getern hat übrigens ein Bootfischer soweit mir bekannt
an fast der gleichen Stelle eine 98 cm Forelle gefangen.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hallo Mefoisten,

ich mußte heute leider den ersten Totalverlust beim Mefoangeln beklagen...Mir ist etwa 3 m vom Ufer eine 60er-70er auf die Springerfliege gehämmert und hat leider den Seitenarm sofort gesprengt...:c:c:c
Gleich nochmal geworfen-nix.... zweites mal geworfen hat sie sich nochmal auf den Blinker gestürzt und ist nach ein paar Sekunden leider ausgestiegen.....Ich hoffe der kleine Fussel macht ihr keinen Ärger-so ein Scheiß..|uhoh:|uhoh:

sonst den ganzen Tag keinen weiteren Kontakt


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Heute ist an der dt. Küste ja einiges gegangen. In Süd-Jütland Gb es auch reichlich Fischkontakte, aber nahezu alle untermassig. Die Größen waren wohl in Deutschland zu Besuch. Aber dafür menschenleere Küsten und Parkplätze. Es war ein schöner Tag:

Mein Kumpel: 4 x untermassig und 1 x gefärbt (U 50)
Ich: 2 x untermassig

Bernd


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@ Frühaufsteher

  Petri zu den schönen Fischen. #6

  Hattest Du klares Wasser oder trübe?



  Andreas


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hallo Andreas,
das Wasser war überwiegend klar und vereinzelt trieb etwas Kraut umher


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

moin, fettes petri frühaufsteher:vik:
wat´n fisch:k

und wer schon n paar mefos gefangen hat kann die fische eigentlich ganz gut einschätzen.
n fisch der soviel schnur nimmt kann keine 70er sein, vielleicht ne  starke 78er, oder ne ``lahme`` 95er, aber dass erkennt man wohl ganz gut|rolleyes
also tut mal nicht so komisch(tewa neid...?:q)

ich hatte heute vom belly 3dorsche und 11mefos-ne 58er, ne 63er und 2 dorsche entnommen


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



observer schrieb:


> moin, fettes petri frühaufsteher:vik:
> wat´n fisch:k
> 
> und wer schon n paar mefos gefangen hat kann die fische eigentlich ganz gut einschätzen.
> n fisch der soviel schnur nimmt kann keine 70er sein, vielleicht ne starke 78er, oder ne ``lahme`` 95er, aber dass erkennt man wohl ganz gut|rolleyes
> also tut mal nicht so komisch(tewa neid...?:q)
> 
> ich hatte heute vom belly 3dorsche und 11mefos-ne 58er, ne 63er und 2 dorsche entnommen


 

:vik: Petri Tom echt geile Mefos hammer Teile :vik:


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

zwei 51 Mefos von mir und eine 47 vom Kumpel


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Mein Angeljahr beginnt so gut wie das letzte Jahr
aufgehört hat (sh. 28.12.12).
War heute in OH los, zwei Mefos gefangen, 1x ca. 40cm noch
im Wasser abgehakt, die zweite von 45cm durfte dann mit. 
Beide Fische bissen innerhalb einer halben Stunde zur Mittagszeit,
auf meinen momentanen Lieblingsköder Moresilda in 18 Gramm.

VG. Matthias


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



observer schrieb:


> moin, fettes petri frühaufsteher:vik:
> wat´n fisch:k
> 
> und wer schon n paar mefos gefangen hat kann die fische eigentlich ganz gut einschätzen.
> n fisch der soviel schnur nimmt kann keine 70er sein, vielleicht ne  starke 78er, oder ne ``lahme`` 95er, aber dass erkennt man wohl ganz gut|rolleyes
> also tut mal nicht so komisch(tewa neid...?:q)
> 
> ich hatte heute vom belly 3dorsche und 11mefos-ne 58er, ne 63er und 2 dorsche entnommen




Schöner Bart.


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

alter observer, das hat ja ganz schön geknallt.....petri


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich mache mal einen "Rundumschlag"! :q

Allen erfolgreichen Mefofischern, insbesondere die mit den dicken Trutten, ein gaaaanz dickes
*P E T R I*   !!!  #6

Ich hatte am 03.01. ja leider nicht das nötige Glück. 
Aber es kommen noch ein paar Mefotage dieses Jahr! :m

TL

Rolf  |wavey:

P.S.
Ich habe für gewöhnlich die Rollenbremse auch etwas fester eingestellt, so daß eine 60-er schon leicht Schnur nehmen kann und dennoch der Anhieb ordentlich durchkommt.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen guten Biß und der Fisch nahm sofort Schnur. Nicht viel. Vielleicht nur 5 m. Und was kam raus?
Eine Mefo von knapp unter 50 cm! |bigeyes
Auch soetwas gibt es.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

also, bei mir ist es ganz klar. Alle Fische die ich nicht landen kann, sind eh zu klein und ich hätte sie sowieso wieder in die ostsee entlassen müßen. Auch wenn ich sie schon gesehen hätte und 1m groß waren. Das war dann bestimmt nur eine Sinnestäuschung oder Wasserverzerrung. Ist besser für die Neven.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



observer schrieb:


> moin, fettes petri frühaufsteher:vik:
> wat´n fisch:k
> 
> und wer schon n paar mefos gefangen hat kann die fische eigentlich ganz gut einschätzen.
> n fisch der soviel schnur nimmt kann keine 70er sein, vielleicht ne  starke 78er, oder ne ``lahme`` 95er, aber dass erkennt man wohl ganz gut|rolleyes
> also tut mal nicht so komisch(tewa neid...?:q)
> 
> ich hatte heute vom belly 3dorsche und 11mefos-ne 58er, ne 63er und 2 dorsche entnommen



Moin Observer,
Dir auch ein  ganz fettes Petri zu den tollen Trutten.
Und 11 Mefos is ja wohl auch rekordverdächtig, :vik:so kann es ruhig weitergehen.

Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## carpjunkie

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin Männers!
Euch allen ein ganz dickes Petri für´s Ostsee Silber!! :m

Ich bin gestern auch unterwegs gewesen,
am geheimsten Strand von OH :q
Wir sind zu dritt da gewesen und haben insgesamt 5 trutten
überlistet, wovon 3 mitgekommen sind und 2 weiter geschwommen sind!
Und eine Attacke gabs noch bei mir.
Meine beiden sind auf einen 15gr. Moresilda eingestiegen und haben die Springer verschmäht.Die 3 Kontakte
gab´s innerhalb von circa 20min 


@Matthias:
Standest du auf einem ziemlich großen Stein der so 50cm
aus dem Wasser ragte, und musstest zum Keschern runter?
Dann standen wir links neben dir :q


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

heute gabs 2 mefos (54 und 58) auf gno und moreslida leider beide noch leicht gefärbt :q


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Wie sieht es denn grad mit euren Köderfarben aus? Alles bunt oder bei der Hitze lieber "Hering"? 

Wir waren am 2.1.13 los, leider nur Leoparden aber am geheimsten Strand von OH wurde gut gefangen...

Nächstes WE gehts wieder los! Empfehlungen?


----------



## Bass Assasin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Erst mal allen Fängern ein Petri!

Ihr könnt Euch glücklich schätzen das ihr die Ostsee direkt vor der Tür habt. 
Ich bin auch seit letztem Jahr der Meerforelle verfallen. Nur leider liegen dazwischen 500 km. Fahre aber wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag für 4 Tage nach Heiligenhafen und werde dann am Freitag und Samstag mit der Fliegenrute losziehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch lust mitzukommen. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich bezüglich des Platzes? Ich habe bis jetzt nur im Sommer gefischt.  Gerne auch per Pn. 
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Viele Grüsse
Christian


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin,

war gestern zwischen 14-16 Uhr Flensburger Innenförde, Wassersleben. Ne kleine Mefo auf nen pinken Streamer hinter nem Spirolino, schwimmt wieder. Wetter war windig, aber für Januar ziemlich warm (7 Grad!).

Auf dem Wege noch ne Frage an die Flensburg-Experten. Ich habe jetzt schon oft (auch gestern) gehört das man bei Westwind in der Fle-Förde nix fängt....Da ich jetzt noch nicht so lange dabei bin und wirklich kein Experte bin, wollte ich mal Fragen ob ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt und- wenn´s tatsächlich stimmt- warum das so ist.... Wo könnte ich denn da bei Westwind alternativ hin? Vielleicht Als/Sonderburg? Ich war schon das ein oder andere mak in Abenrade, aber das ist ja ähnliche Sitution wie die Flensburger Förde, da eine Westwerts gerichtete Bucht, also sollte dann ja bei anhaltenden Westwind auch nicht viel beissen....


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin an die Runde.
Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel los und kann von einem Hammer Fisch berichten. Mein Kumpel konnte eine ca. 85cm lange Mefo landen.|bigeyes Da der Fisch jedoch voll im Laichkleid war, wurde er schonend im Wasser abgehakt. Ich selbst stand nur staunend daneben.|bigeyes Wir hoffen das der Fisch den Drill gut überstanden hat und nun noch für viele Nachkommen sorgen kann. Nach diesem geilen Fisch konnte ich noch zwei Grönis überlisten, die jedoch beide wieder schwimmen durften. Habe selten einen so guten Januar erlebt.:vik: Bilder gibt es wegen des möglichst schonendem Zurücksetzens leider keine.

Gruß

Lasse


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Petri, das klingt nach einem Monster. 

Geht was in Hohenfelde oder in der HW Bucht?
Dieses WE würde ich gern mal wieder in die Heimat fahren. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@ Aalfred-HH: Ja das war auch ein echtes Monster und gleichzeitig auch noch eine Schönheit.:l Im Moment scheinen die Trutten fast überall an der Deutschen Küste zu beißen (mal mehr mal weniger natürlich).#6

Gruß


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin, also ich war letzte Woche zweimal los und heute auch... Nicht ein Zupfer#q Ich muß die Silberbarren wohl noch suchen;+


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@Matthias:
Standest du auf einem ziemlich großen Stein der so 50cm
aus dem Wasser ragte, und musstest zum Keschern runter?
Dann standen wir links neben dir :q[/QUOTE]

@carpjunkie: 
KORREKT! #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

moin, heute hatte ich vom belly 2 dorsche und 3 mefos(ca40cm, ne 49er im auge gehakt, deshalb leider entnommen und ne 65er)
n kumpel(kartmeister) hatte 10 schöne dorsche und ne 52er trulla, unserer kollege(mefo83) leider nur 4dorsche.

bild1-65er
bild2-52er
bild3-gruppe


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri tom geile belly tour


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



observer schrieb:


> moin, heute hatte ich vom belly 2 dorsche und 3 mefos(ca40cm, ne 49er im auge gehakt, deshalb leider entnommen und ne 65er)
> n kumpel(kartmeister) hatte 10 schöne dorsche und ne 52er trulla, unserer kollege(mefo83) leider nur 4dorsche.
> 
> bild1-65er
> bild2-52er
> bild3-gruppe



Dickes Petri Jungs, weiter so!

Am Mittwoch wird wieder angegriffen


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

super petri jungs. und hartmut mit parka.


----------



## kartmeister

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Parka ist gut
Chris hatte mich gerettet, denn was blieb zu Hause auf der Leine??|uhoh: Meine Watjacke, die vom Samstag noch nass war. Chris ist extra für die Regenjacke nochmal zurück nach Hause#6#6

Dankeeeeschön mein Bester#h:l


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri den Fängern. Kommen ja schöne Fische raus!

Bei mir wartet schön eine Erkältung darauf auszubrechen, wenn ich am WE wieder kann, dann dreht der Wind auf Ost und es gibt wieder Minusgrade. Weltklasse. #q #q #q


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Sehr schöne Fänge, PETRI euch und Hut ab!

....Ob sich diese Strähne bis zum WE halten wird? Soll ja etwas anziehen. Am Samstag hatte die See um 3°C und trotzdem scheint noch gut Nahrung da zu sein. Was hatten denn die Vonunsgegangenen gefressen?

Weiter so und schöne Grüsse.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

die letzten ca15stk die wir in letzter zeit gemeuchlet haben, waren alle leer-außer eine, die n kleinen hering und n ppar stichlinge gefressen hatte.

die dorsche aus der selben ecke waren aber voll mit stichling, sandaal, grundeln, garnelen, krabben, aalmuttern, kleinkrebschen... also muss ja futter da sein


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Klimawandel oder periodisch wiederkehrend? Stelle mir gerade vor, wenn nicht so üppig Nahrung da wäre und demzufolge die armen Mefos Hunger hätten?!?!?

Ich führe für den Hausgebrauch ein Fangbüchlein (bescheiden, aber ich schreibe sehr klein!). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass zumindest organisierte Angler, auf Freiwilligen-Basis (zunächst) ihre Jahresstatistik einer zentralen Stelle melden. Dadurch kann etwa für Gebiete mit hohem Befischungsdruck eine Hochrechnung erfolgen, um über Massnahmen nachdenken zu können, zB. Besatz.
Werden ja sowieso Tausende Euronen für Besatz ausgegeben pro Jahr. Melden eigentlich Fischer ihre Mefofänge?

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



kartmeister schrieb:


> Parka ist gut
> Chris hatte mich gerettet, denn was blieb zu Hause auf der Leine??|uhoh: Meine Watjacke, die vom Samstag noch nass war. Chris ist extra für die Regenjacke nochmal zurück nach Hause#6#6
> 
> Dankeeeeschön mein Bester#h:l


immer wieder gern! zufall das die auch noch passt wie angegossen :m dich hab ich bis uf´m parkplatz feiern hören nach deiner mefo! da wußte ich gleich wat im kescher lag!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

melden müssten sie´s aber...
und ne quote gibt es leider auch nicht!!!#q
sie könne fangen was sie wollen


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

nette strecke petri !


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



observer schrieb:


> melden müssten sie´s aber...
> und ne quote gibt es leider auch nicht!!!#q
> sie könne fangen was sie wollen


 

Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum die Angler "nur" 3 Stück / Angeltag entnehmen dürfen.
Sicherlich gibt es immer besseres Angelgerät und ausgefeiltere Methoden. Also wird der Fang einer Mefo auch für absolute Anfänger möglich, d.h.: es wird jedes Jahr mehr rausgeholt.
In einem Video schwärmt u.a. Horst Hennings von der goldigen Wendezeit, als eine Schar handverlesener Experten an den, gerade von den NVA-Soldaten verlassenen Stränden, sich schwindlig geangelt und gefangen haben! Innerhalb kurzer Zeit wurde dort die systematische Ausrottung gerade grosser Meerforellen betrieben. 
Fahrt mal jetzt hin! Absolute Glückssache, einen guten Fisch ans Band zu bekommen! Und damit das auch so bleibt, wird alles vernetzt.
Das Angeln in der Badewanne kann erfolgreicher sein.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum die Angler "nur" 3 Stück / Angeltag entnehmen dürfen.
> Sicherlich gibt es immer besseres Angelgerät und ausgefeiltere Methoden. Also wird der Fang einer Mefo auch für absolute Anfänger möglich, d.h.: es wird jedes Jahr mehr rausgeholt.
> In einem Video schwärmt u.a. Horst Hennings von der goldigen Wendezeit, als eine Schar handverlesener Experten an den, gerade von den NVA-Soldaten verlassenen Stränden, sich schwindlig geangelt und gefangen haben! Innerhalb kurzer Zeit wurde dort die systematische Ausrottung gerade grosser Meerforellen betrieben.
> Fahrt mal jetzt hin! Absolute Glückssache, einen guten Fisch ans Band zu bekommen! Und damit das auch so bleibt, wird alles vernetzt.
> Das Angeln in der Badewanne kann erfolgreicher sein.
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


Liegt aber daran das die Bestände über Jahre nicht beangelt/befischt werden durften da Sperrbezirk.Ich weiss von älteren Anglern das nach dem Fall der Mauer Dorsche in der Brandung gefangen wurden da waren 10 Kg Dorsche keine Seltenheit !


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Lieber Tench, was glaubst du , von was ich geschrieben habe?
Das habe ich alles selbst und vor Ort erlebt! Der Beitrag ist voll bitterer Ironie und die Fragen stelle ich nur, weil ich selbst die Antworten kenne.
Und diese rigorose Ausbeutung der Bestände findet nicht nur lokal statt. 
In dem sog. Schutzstreifen zu Land und zu Wasser konnte sich eine einzigartige Flora und Fauna entwickeln. Statt darauf besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen, wird rausgeholt und zertrampelt, was das Zeug hält!
Deutlich genug oder soll ich auf Stufe 3 schalten???


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Einleitende Worte meiner seits|closed:


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@ elbetaler: Klar ärgern mich solche Dinge auch aber hier geht es um "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge" also bitte back to topic. Danke.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Da bin ich mal gespannt was da noch so kommt, Temp. geht runter und Wind auch. Das Wochenende wird ein kalter Ententeich. Ich bin gespannt und mache mich, mit wenig Erwartungen, selbst aber auch wieder auf den weiten Weg an die Küste.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

ja, doll wird´s wohl nicht, aber vom belly aus auf 3-6m könnte es vielleicht doch klappen...


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



observer schrieb:


> ja, doll wird´s wohl nicht, aber vom belly aus auf 3-6m könnte es vielleicht doch klappen...


 
oder du hast schon alle rausgeholt |supergri
Neid hoch drei! :m


----------



## Nick Nord

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Neid hoch drei! :m



Schön ist das ......................... 
Neid ist doch eine Sache der besitzlosen |supergri|supergri#c


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Neid ist ja bekanntlich immernoch die ehrlichste Form der Anerkennung!
Ich habe seit 4 Jahren keine Maßige Mefo mehr gefangen. Selbst beim Trolling hatte ich "nur" Lachse!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Neid ist ja bekanntlich immernoch die ehrlichste Form der Anerkennung!


So sieht es aus! Manche Leute sind leider nur Fähig, ihre Anerkennung auf die Art zu zeigen...



> Ich habe seit 4 Jahren keine Maßige Mefo mehr gefangen. Selbst beim Trolling hatte ich "nur" Lachse!



Das ist natürlich fürchterlich! #c|bla:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Gestern hatte ich auf Arbeit mal 2 Std. "Leerlauf" und habe die Zeit genutzt um mal fix an´s Wasser zu fahren. Hab es bis zur Lübecker Bucht ja nur 15 Minuten  Wetter ging so, Wind NW 2, 6°C, Wasser war recht klar.
Nach ca. 1/2 Stunden einen kurzen Anfasser. Trotz intensivem "Nachfassen" kein weiterer Kontakt an der Stelle :c Also Stellungswechsel. Aber erstmal nix erwähnenswertes. Da ich ja noch mal zur Arbeit mußte, habe ich mich irgendwann auf den Rückweg gemacht und immer noch mal probiert. Langsam kam dann die Dämmerung und ich hatte schon fast aufgegeben. An der letzten Stelle habe ich dann nur noch gedankenverloren vor mich hingekurbelt #d Plötzlich, da war doch was. Kurzer Spinnstopp und zack. Biß :l Endlich mal wieder. Ich konnte den Fisch dann sicher landen. Mit 46 cm gerade so, aber da es die erste dieses Jahr (und seit fast einem Jahr) war durfte sie dann doch mit. 
Ach so, das Bild ist nicht so doll, da mein Handy noch kein Blitzlicht hat #q

Also noch geht was.

P.S. Petri an alle anderen Fänger und auch an die Nichtfänger #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Na Dirk, dat wird dann ja auch mal Zeit! 

Petri zu der "maßigen" Mefo. Und an der Größe kannst Du jetzt ja in Ruhe "arbeiten"! 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Was ist los? Niemand raus bei dem Wetter? Los los, ich brauche noch Motivation für Sonntag, Kälteeinbruch und wenig Wind machen nicht grad Hoffnung. Jemand n Tip wenn der wenige Wind aus NordOst kommt. Wollte mal in die Lübecker Bucht, das soll ganz gut sein wenn der Wind da rein drückt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Was ist los? *Niemand raus bei dem Wetter? *Los los, ich brauche noch Motivation für Sonntag, Kälteeinbruch und wenig Wind machen nicht grad Hoffnung. Jemand n Tip wenn der wenige Wind aus NordOst kommt. Wollte mal in die Lübecker Bucht, das soll ganz gut sein wenn der Wind da rein drückt.



am warmen ofen ist es halt schöner, als in der eisigen ostsee


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

komm gerade von Fehmarn wieder aber leider nicht s gefangen, 
das Kraut machte mir auch mehr zu schaffen als der Wind, nach 1,5 Std. habe ich dann aufgehört da das Angeln echt kein Spass brachte.

Auf den Rückweg bin ich noch in WH vorbeigefahren, standen noch ein paar harte Brandungsangler aber auf Mefo hat sich wohl keiner getraut.
Werde morgen mal mit Boot in der Neustädter Bucht probieren.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich bin grad an der Küste und ringe mit mir, ob ich los soll.
Wind auf Nord, Temp runter und dafür Hochwasser (inklusive Grünzeug). |gr:

Ich glaub ich zieh mir lieber ne Staffel Two and a half Men rein. :m


----------



## Raubfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Was ist los? Niemand raus bei dem Wetter? Los los, ich brauche noch Motivation für Sonntag, Kälteeinbruch und wenig Wind machen nicht grad Hoffnung. Jemand n Tip wenn der wenige Wind aus NordOst kommt. Wollte mal in die Lübecker Bucht, das soll ganz gut sein wenn der Wind da rein drückt.



hier postet bestimmt nicht jeder seine fänge, hab ich gehört  
einfach die peitsche schnappen und los gehts !


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> hier postet bestimmt nicht jeder seine fänge, hab ich gehört
> einfach die peitsche schnappen und los gehts !


----------



## Raubfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

wie dezent


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin, moin und petri an alle Fänger:m,
ich komm grad nach längerer Pause endlich mal wieder von der Lübecker Bucht. Leider wars n Nullinger.
Allerdings waren Fische vor Ort, insgesamt hatte ich einen guten Nachläufer, der direkt vor mir ein- und leider sofort wieder ausgestiegen ist. Kurz danach hatte ich noch einen weiteren Aussteiger der sich allerdings nicht sehr groß anfühlte.
Also muss ich noch etwas auf meine erste Mefo 2013 warten. 
Ich hoffe bei euch läufts besser.:vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Bin auch vom Wasser zurück. |wavey:
Heute wieder mal alles beim Alten, d.h. glatte Nullnummer. :c Waren zu zweit erst in der Lübecker Bucht. War recht kräftiger Ostwind und das fischen war etwas schwierig. Sind dann in die Wismarer Bucht gewechselt. Da war es zwar anegenehmer, aber Fische gab es keine. #c
Köder diverse Blinker.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich liege derzeit leider mit einer Grippe flach und kann leider zur Zeit nicht mit Berichten und Infos vom Wasser aufwarten.#q Allerdings kann ich von meinen angelnden Kumpels berichten, dass es zur Zeit deutlich schlechter läuft als noch vor wenigen Tagen. Liegt wohl sehr wahrscheinlich am Wetterumschwung. Kennt man ja schon von den silbernen Schönheiten.|rolleyes So bald ich wieder fit bin werde ich auch wieder losziehen und dann natürlich auch wieder hier berichten.#6 

Gruß und Petri an alle#h

Lasse


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

moin.. gestern den Nachmittag an der Küste OH verbracht, aber außer kalten Füßen gabs nix zu holen.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Zur Motivation:

Von ca. 10.00 - 14.00 Uhr

5 Trutten am Band, 3 durften zurück 1 x 49 und 1 x 50 mit.

2 self releast, davon 1 gute.

Und noch einige Anfasser.

Köder: Wobbler  8 cm / 14 g  mit Einzelhaken.

#h


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Zur Motivation:
> 
> Von ca. 10.00 - 14.00 Uhr
> 
> 5 Trutten am Band, 3 durften zurück 1 x 49 und 1 x 50 mit.
> 
> 2 self releast, davon 1 gute.
> 
> Und noch einige Anfasser.
> 
> #h


 
#6 Petri Dido da hast ja zugeschlagen hat bestimmt Spass gemacht #6


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

War gestern mit Belly unterwegs 2x Mefo, 3 gute Dorsche und noch 3 Nachläufer, war nen super Tag #6


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Wir warem am Sonntag mal wieder "oben". Ziemlicher NO-Hack. Erst Staberhuk Südseite, gute Bedingungen aber nix zu holen. Dann Eitz, nicht fischbar, nur Salat im Wasser. Dann Hermannshöhe, wasser zu trübe und auch nur Salat. Insgesamt ein schöner Tag aber leider ohne Fisch. Wir waren uns auch unsicher wo man bei diesen Windverhältnissen gut hin fahren kann, jemand Tip für die Zukunft wenns aus Norden bläst?


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@dido

Petri #6

hast du vom belly aus oder zu fuss gefischt ?


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



hecht&co schrieb:


> @dido
> 
> Petri #6
> 
> hast du vom belly aus oder zu fuss gefischt ?




Mit der Watbüx bis zum Hintern im Wasser |supergri


Waren heute los, spiegelglatt plus ablandiger Wind.

NULL Zupfer etc..

Keine Ahnung wo die Trutten geblieben sind |kopfkrat

Hab ja gestern extra noch ein paar übriggelassen.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

jemand Tip für die Zukunft wenns aus Norden bläst?

wenn überhaupt dann Fehmarn


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

hier mal mein wochenendebericht...

am freitag bin ich nach der arbeit mit nem gutem freund richtung küste gefahren. da mein kumpel das erste mal mit zum meerforellen angeln war, haben wir noch nen kleinen stop in kaltenkirchen bei moritz gemacht um ein paar kleinteile zu besorgen. nachdem wir fertig waren hatten wir einiges an kleinteilen und komischerweise noch zwei ruten mehr mit im gepäck (mein freund ne lesath 270 xh und ich ne illex elenemt rider 210-ml :m) 
nach dem einkaufen gings weiter zu dem kumpel bei dem wir uns fürs we eingenistet hatten...

der samstag begann leicht verkatert aber mit schönem wetter in eitz. wir feuerten unsere köder zig mal richtung horizont aber kein fisch ließ sich blicken. als es zu dämmern begann hatten wir noch immer keinen kontakt und ich hatte mich schon mit nem schneider-tag abgefunden, bis ich neben mir den schrei FISCH hörte. mein kumpel stand da und seine rute war krumm wie ein flitzebogen. nach einigen fluchten kam der fisch das erste mal an die oberfläche und ich konnte es nicht fassen, vor uns tauchte eine riesige, blitzeblanke meerforelle auf. das messen ergab derbe 73cm.
das blöde an der ganzen sache war das ich meine digicam bei der landung in den fluten versenkt habe :c.
nach dem fisch haben wir das angeln eingestellt und sind zurück um den fisch ordentlich zu begießen 

am sonntag ging es denn nach waabs wo der wind aber zu sehr stürmte so das wir nach eckernförde ausgewichen sind.
dort haben wir 4 stunden fleißig gefischt aber keinen fisch mehr zu gesicht bekommen. gegen 15.00 uhr mussten wir denn abrechen da mein kumpel ein unfreiwilliges vollbad in der 5°C kalten ostsee genommen hatte. ja, ja, die ostsee gibt, die ostsee nimmt 

und so ging es am sonntag abend wieder richtung heimat mit einer geschichte im gepäck, wie sie nur die meerforellenangelei schreiben kann...

gruß kunde


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@ Kunde, #h

zunächst einmal ein dickes  *P E T R I*  an Deinen Kumpel. Ein Einstand, wie er besser kaum gelingen kann. :m

Und Dein Bericht ......... 
toll geschrieben und die Wortwahl... :m
Viel Petri auch weiterhin für euch.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ Kunde, #h
> 
> zunächst einmal ein dickes  *P E T R I*  an Deinen Kumpel. Ein Einstand, wie er besser kaum gelingen kann. :m
> 
> Und Dein Bericht .........
> toll geschrieben und die Wortwahl... :m
> Viel Petri auch weiterhin für euch.
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h



danke mefohunter,

ich musste meinem kumpel abends bei ein, zwei bierchen auch erstmal klarmachen das er an seinem allerersten mefo-angeltag nen fisch gefangen hat, wo andere ihr ganzes leben drauf warten!

dir auch ein fettes petri für 2013!


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

heute gabs mal ne 48 die auf nen neuen wobbler gierig war..
den brummer der meine angel fast bis zur kurbel bog, hab ich aus tierfreundlichkeit "long-line-released" weil ich vergessen hab den drilling zu tauschen...:c


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> heute gabs mal ne 48 die auf nen neuen wobbler gierig war..
> den brummer der meine angel fast bis zur kurbel bog, hab ich aus tierfreundlichkeit "long-line-released" weil ich vergessen hab den drilling zu tauschen...:c



:m Petri chris schönes badewannenfoto:m


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri MeFo! Und Beileid zum Verlust.

Unsere Ausfahrt am Samstag mit der Seeadler droht evtl. ins Wasser zu fallen. Nun sind aber trotzdem etliche Leutchen heiss aufs angeln.
Was meinst du, könnte da was vom Strand aus gehen? Ja, die praktische Antwort hast ja schon gegeben. Wie ist denn jetzt, eher klares oder angetrübtes Wasser? Und Köderfarbe, eher gedeckt oder knallig?

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Petri MeFo! Und Beileid zum Verlust.
> 
> Unsere Ausfahrt am Samstag mit der Seeadler droht evtl. ins Wasser zu fallen. Nun sind aber trotzdem etliche Leutchen heiss aufs angeln.
> Was meinst du, könnte da was vom Strand aus gehen? Ja, die praktische Antwort hast ja schon gegeben. Wie ist denn jetzt, eher klares oder angetrübtes Wasser? Und Köderfarbe, eher gedeckt oder knallig?
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.



Markgrafenheide und G Müritz gehen momentan ganz gut auf MeFo und sind nicht so überlaufen.

Aber Geduld ist auch hier angesagt.

Farben: Grün / Gelb und Kupfer, egal ob klar oder Suppe

#h


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri allen Mefojägern!...besonders zur 73er EinstandsMefo|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:l

Cheers
Tilo|wavey:


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@dido, thanks.

Global stehen also die Chancen nicht zu schlecht. Geangelt wird jedenfalls am WE, das Wo, auf Was und Wie entscheidet sich dann erst kurzfristig. Petri auch für dich.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Gersti

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Kunde schrieb:


> hier mal mein wochenendebericht...
> 
> am freitag bin ich nach der arbeit mit nem gutem freund richtung küste gefahren. da mein kumpel das erste mal mit zum meerforellen angeln war, haben wir noch nen kleinen stop in kaltenkirchen bei moritz gemacht um ein paar kleinteile zu besorgen. nachdem wir fertig waren hatten wir einiges an kleinteilen und komischerweise noch zwei ruten mehr mit im gepäck (mein freund ne lesath 270 xh und ich ne illex elenemt rider 210-ml :m)
> nach dem einkaufen gings weiter zu dem kumpel bei dem wir uns fürs we eingenistet hatten...
> 
> der samstag begann leicht verkatert aber mit schönem wetter in eitz. wir feuerten unsere köder zig mal richtung horizont aber kein fisch ließ sich blicken. als es zu dämmern begann hatten wir noch immer keinen kontakt und ich hatte mich schon mit nem schneider-tag abgefunden, bis ich neben mir den schrei FISCH hörte. mein kumpel stand da und seine rute war krumm wie ein flitzebogen. nach einigen fluchten kam der fisch das erste mal an die oberfläche und ich konnte es nicht fassen, vor uns tauchte eine riesige, blitzeblanke meerforelle auf. das messen ergab derbe 73cm.
> das blöde an der ganzen sache war das ich meine digicam bei der landung in den fluten versenkt habe :c.
> nach dem fisch haben wir das angeln eingestellt und sind zurück um den fisch ordentlich zu begießen
> 
> am sonntag ging es denn nach waabs wo der wind aber zu sehr stürmte so das wir nach eckernförde ausgewichen sind.
> dort haben wir 4 stunden fleißig gefischt aber keinen fisch mehr zu gesicht bekommen. gegen 15.00 uhr mussten wir denn abrechen da mein kumpel ein unfreiwilliges vollbad in der 5°C kalten ostsee genommen hatte. ja, ja, die ostsee gibt, die ostsee nimmt
> 
> und so ging es am sonntag abend wieder richtung heimat mit einer geschichte im gepäck, wie sie nur die meerforellenangelei schreiben kann...
> 
> gruß kunde



Moin, ich muss dazu noch sagen dass bei meinem 10 Sekunden Vollbad meine Kamera eine komplettdusche abbekommen hat und die Bilder auf der sd karte nicht mehr vorhanden sind. 

Aber das alles wurde den Tag zuvor durch die Schönheit egalisiert :m

PS @ Kunde: danke nochmal fürs keschern!


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Was meinst du, könnte da was vom Strand aus gehen? Ja, die praktische Antwort hast ja schon gegeben.
> Schöne Grüsse.


tja, wenn man bedenkt das 4 leute am wasser waren und es nur 1 gelandeten fisch und einen biss gab, ist das schon ziemlicher mist gerade!!!
heute ging absolut garnix westlich von warnemünde.. 2 kumpels haben ne ziemlich große ecke abgefischt und nicht einen biss bekommen 
zu kalt im moment :c
das mit östlich von warnemünde hat ich auch schon gehört da mit den mefo´s  werd am we auch mal die richtung einschlagen! denn andere richtung ist wohl totale zeitverschwendung


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> das mit östlich von warnemünde hat ich auch schon gehört da mit den mefo´s  werd am we auch mal die richtung einschlagen! denn andere richtung ist wohl totale zeitverschwendung




Naja, Fische gibts momentan eigentlich noch genug, trotz
der widrigen Witterungsbedingungen.

Zwar viele kleine, aber es gab ja immer auch 1 - 2 gute zum
mitnehmen.

Liegt wohl an den Tobsen, die dort komischerweise bei diesem 
kalten Wasser immer noch in Massen anzutreffen sind.

Westlich HRO ist im Wasser nichts lebendiges mehr zu 
entdecken, was die Trutten fressen könnten.

Kein Wunder dass dort nix mehr geht 

Sandgrund östlich HRO ist im Moment perfekt, vorausgesetzt
man kennt die Spots.

Ein Kumpel hat dort gestern 3 Trutten ans Band bekommen,
ne 36 zurück, ne 51 und 63 beide hatten Tobse im Magen.


#h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Sorry das ich frage, HRO was bedeutet das?


----------



## Raubfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

hansestadt rostock


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

so, heute gabs ne 52er östlich von rostock.
und 2 weitere fische im drill ausgestiegen.
bisse gabs auch noch ne menge.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

glückwunsch und das bei der kälte


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

moin, gestern westlich von hro nur einen biss...

heute wismar bucht, einmal 50cm-hat mir gerade sehr gut geschmeckt:k

n bild hab ich nicht gemacht, zu kalt|uhoh:

wird zeit für frühling...


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hut ab...#r


----------



## R.O.N

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri Tom & Chris#6


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin,ist denn hier auch einer bei der Rügen befischt?


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Heute Mittag OH, 2h. Aber nur ein Nachläufer der kurz vor mir stehen geblieben ist, war aber nix großes. Insofern nicht so ärgerlich 
Mit mir waren noch 4 andere am Strand, die hatten auch nix.


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



lammi schrieb:


> Moin,ist denn hier auch einer bei der Rügen befischt?



zu kalt...


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



janko schrieb:


> zu kalt...


 Letztes Jahr wurde bei den Temperaturen auch schon sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Schaffe es leider nicht die 350km an die Küste zu nehmen. Bei dem Temperatur Aufschwung sollten doch aber so einige Trutten den Weg in die Kescher finden...


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin, 

ich werde es Dienstag an der Flensburger Förde (Dänische Seite) probieren meine erste MeFo für 2013 zu fangen.
Natürlich werde ich dann Berichten wie es gelaufen ist....

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen die ans Wassser kommen Petri Heil


----------



## Raubfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

das würde ich mir überlegen, es wird durch den wetterumschwung windtechnisch erstmal echt ungemütlich.

Klick


----------



## Olegg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Aber die Temperaturen werden steigen; ich werde versuchen, am Mittwoch in der Eckernförder Bucht das erste Mal auf Meerforelle zu fischen...  
Bin schon richtig gespannt.....

Gruß

Olegg


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Das mit dem Wind stimmt, dann werde ich mir wohl eine Ecke suchen müssen wo ich den Wind von der Seite habe...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hallo Leute 
wenn es jetzt eine woche in den plusgraden bleibt denn wird am weekend recht gut gefangen #6besonders in weissenhaus :qwird wieder die fisch geilheit rauskommen und alles wird in kescher und in der aldi tüte landen :g


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

weissenhaus!einmal und nie wieder#q#q


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Rapfenkiller84 schrieb:


> weissenhaus!einmal und nie wieder#q#q




Warum nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Weißenhaus = "Forellenpuff" ( alle 20m ein Angler und alles wird geknüppelt, zumindest war das mein Eindruck...)


----------



## Bergtroll112

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Diese Spezis hat man überall !! Außerdem sabbeln alle immer es ist ja so voll und wenn man denn da mal hin fährt ist nichts los und man steht mit 5 man da nicht reden da ist es 'immer' so voll meistens stimmt es nicht ! In der Hochsaison ist es überall voll


----------



## Angelmann

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Bergtroll112 schrieb:


> Außerdem sabbeln alle immer es ist ja so voll und wenn man denn da mal hin fährt ist nichts los und man steht mit 5 man da nicht reden da ist es 'immer' so voll meistens stimmt es nicht !l



Alle Achtung! da machst Du Deinem Nick aber alle Ehre... Oder bist Du es Joey?



Bergtroll112 schrieb:


> In der Hochsaison ist es überall voll



...es oder man? Is wohl grad Hochsaison...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Angelmann schrieb:


> ...es oder man? Is wohl grad Hochsaison...



lol :m


----------



## Bergtroll112

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Und du bist wohl der der links oder rechts steht


----------



## Olegg

Bergtroll112 schrieb:


> Und du bist wohl der der links oder rechts steht



???? 
Die Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag sollte Dir nur zu verstehen geben, dass es ohne die Nutzung Punkt und Komma schwer ist, den Sinn Deiner Worte zu erfassen (ich hab's jedenfalls nicht geschafft).


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Oh man.......wie sinnlos die letzten 10 Einträge. Besinnt euch mal wieder auf das Wesentliche!!!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Olegg schrieb:


> ????
> Die Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag sollte Dir nur zu verstehen geben, dass es ohne die Nutzung Punkt und Komma schwer ist, den Sinn Deiner Worte zu erfassen (ich hab's jedenfalls nicht geschafft).



Den logischen Fehler in seinem Post find ich viel gravierender...:q


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



DirtyDevil70 schrieb:


> Oh man.......wie sinnlos die letzten 10 Einträge. Besinnt euch mal wieder auf das Wesentliche!!!


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin, denn fang ich mal an. 

Gestern hab ich in der Eck-Bucht eine (für mich) schöne 65er verhaftet. Sie schwamm schön hinter dem Blinker hinterher und hat ihn dann genommen, nachdem ich nen Spinstop gemacht hab. Mein Herz ist mir in die Hose gerutscht, als ich sie sah. |supergri Angeln auf Sicht ist geil!

Hab lange keine mehr gefangen und dann gleich persönliche Bestmarke. Das schockte!





Gruß Flo


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@ Flo1313: sehr schöner fisch#6 petri                        

und @ DirtyDevil70 :                                                           


> Oh man.......wie sinnlos die letzten 10 Einträge. Besinnt euch mal wieder auf das Wesentliche!!!


:m:m


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Danke! 

Gruß Flo


----------



## R.O.N

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri Flo#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

jo petri. endlich etwas wärmer und es gibt fisch


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Flo1313 schrieb:


> Mein Herz ist mir in die Hose gerutscht, als ich sie sah. |supergri Angeln auf Sicht ist geil!


das was mich immer so zittrig macht, ist genau dieses was du gerade beschrieben hast, dann innerhalb von einem bruchteil von sekunden umzusetzen!
egel wie lange man schon auf mefo angelt, es ist doch immer einfach nur  GEIL wenn ein fisch im gutem maß hinterher schwimmt, man nicht damit  rechnet, ihn dann sieht und man schnell entscheiden muß was tut man  jetzt!
und wenn dat silber ihn dann noch nimmt, nach der dann getroffenen entscheidung, ist das immer der adrenalinkick hoch 1000 !!!:vik::k
deswegen liebe ich das mefoangeln so dermaßen !!!#6:k


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Auch ein Petri von mir zu der schönen Mefo. 
Ist ja mal wieder typisch, jetzt wird das Wetter zum Angeln etwas besser und ich habe mal wieder keine Zeit.#q


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin.. Petri zum Silberbarren

@laxvän: Tröste Dich ich hab auch nur das Wochenende und da ist dann meistens wieder schlangestehen angesagt


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich werd' mich am Sonntag mal auf den Weg von Hamburg in die Ecke zwischen Boltenhagen und Heiligenhafen machen wenn übrigens wer Lust auf ne Fahrgemeinschaft hat --> PN). Mal schauen, ob's vielleicht dieses Mal die erste Meefo gibt.

Es sollen allerdings die Temperaturen wieder fallen und es soll Schneeregen geben und ziemlich windig werden. Mal schauen, was die Kollegen im Wasser zu dem Temperaturen-Hin-Und-Her sagen...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Hab auch grad mal Wetter usw gecheckt.

Wenn der Wind so stark bleibt, dann kannst du dann wenigstens weit werfen..was bei dem Wasserstand auch nötig werden kann...|bigeyes


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



(F)angler schrieb:


> Ich werd' mich am Sonntag mal auf den Weg von Hamburg in die Ecke zwischen Boltenhagen und Heiligenhafen machen wenn übrigens wer Lust auf ne Fahrgemeinschaft hat --> PN). Mal schauen, ob's vielleicht dieses Mal die erste Meefo gibt.
> 
> Es sollen allerdings die Temperaturen wieder fallen und es soll Schneeregen geben und ziemlich windig werden. Mal schauen, was die Kollegen im Wasser zu dem Temperaturen-Hin-Und-Her sagen...



hast dir aber ne große ecke vorgenommen...... und in mv brauchst du noch ne ostseekarte


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> hast dir aber ne große ecke vorgenommen...... und in mv brauchst du noch ne ostseekarte



Und für SH die zusätzliche Marke. #d


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Naja, die "Ecke" besteht ja nur im Vorhinein. Nen Abend vorher werden nochmal Wind-, Wasser- und Strömungsverhältnisse gecheckt und dann geht's dementsprechend schon an nen festen Spot.

Und die Gewässerkarten sind beide vorhanden... Sowohl für SH, als auch für MV.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

freitag werde ich wohl mal mit belly boot los


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin

Ich war heute seit 1,5 Jahren mal wieder auf der "Mefo-Jagd".(ein altes Haus gekauft....was erst noch renoviert werden mußte) 
Nachdem ich gestern Abend meine Ausrüstung geputzt, kontrolliert und eine neue Montage gebaut hatte, ging es heute ins Wasser. Dank der Windverhältnisse und der Wassertemperatur hielt sich meine Erwartung auf nen Silberbarren stark in Grenzen aber wenn das "Mefo-Fieber" da ist ( und kein Haus renoviert werden muß) gehts halt los!

Was soll ich sagen:
Beim 1.Wurf!!! zuckte es kurz in der Rute und ich war überrascht und schockiert zu gleich.....schnell den 2.Wurf in die gleiche Richtung und die Rute war krumm.
Nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill stieg der Fisch leider wieder aus....... ich wußte nicht ob ich mich ärgern sollte oder freuen!
Da ich lange nicht los war und bevor hier wieder gefragt wird, sage ich lieber nicht wie groß der Fisch vielleicht war.......die Rute war aber schon sehr krumm.....!!!

Vielleicht nützliche Info: Beide Kontakte auf die Springerfliege!!!

Die weiteren Würfe waren ohne Kontakte, sodass ich nach ca. 3 Std die Heimreise antratt.

Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wann: 12:30-15:30 Uhr
Köder: Blech und Fliege
Wind: stark SW
Wassertemp.: 3 Grad   später 2 Grad

Kurz und knapp..... das "Mefo-Fieber" ist immer noch riesig und ich stelle meiner Freundin ein Foto von mir auf den Küchentisch..... da ich meine Freizeit im Wasser verbringen werde.....:q


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen:
> Beim 1.Wurf!!! zuckte es kurz in der Rute und ich war überrascht und schockiert zu gleich.....



Geile Sache! Auf sowas sind meiner Meinung nach die wenigsten vorbereitet. Sehr cool!


----------



## _berliner_989_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Braucht man jetzt an der Ostsee in sh eine ostseekarte?? War das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren dort..


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Brauchst für SH eine zusätzliche Marke, wenn du einen Wohnsitz in einem anderen BL hast...


----------



## _berliner_989_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Wie viel kostet die Marke?? Wie lange ist die gültig?? Bekommt man die in den angelläden?? Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

So, nu hab ich den Thread gefunden...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228822

Kurze Zusammenfassung. Du musst 10 Euro für eine zusätzliche Marke bezahlen, wenn du in SH angeln willst. Gilt auch für das Süsswasser! Gilt für ein Kalenderjahr.

In einigen Angelläden gibt es Marken. Würde an deiner Stelle mal in Angelläden anrufen, wo du normal einkaufst. Auch scheinen schon einige Angelläden in SH die Marke zu verkaufen. Ansonsten mal die Boardsuche benutzen.


----------



## _berliner_989_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Danke und vielen dank für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Bitte Bitte #6


----------



## Schabrackentapir

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Brauchst für SH eine zusätzliche Marke, wenn du einen Wohnsitz in einem anderen BL hast...



Dafür muss man das bundesland einfach nur mit dem arxxx angucken...


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> Beim 1.Wurf!!! zuckte es kurz in der Rute und ich war überrascht und schockiert zu gleich.....schnell den 2.Wurf in die gleiche Richtung und die Rute war krumm.
> Nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill stieg der Fisch leider wieder aus....... ich wußte nicht ob ich mich ärgern sollte oder freuen!


super auftakt. beim nächsten mal bleibt sie hängen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Dafür muss man das bundesland einfach nur mit dem arxxx angucken...



Du fällst auch ständig durch geistreiche Kommentare auf...

Was soll man denn machen?

10 Euro in MVP bezahlen, oder 10 Euro in SH. Oder eben nicht an der Ostsee angeln.


----------



## Schabrackentapir

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du fällst auch ständig durch geistreiche Kommentare auf...
> 
> Was soll man denn machen?
> 
> 10 Euro in MVP bezahlen, oder 10 Euro in SH. Oder eben nicht an der Ostsee angeln.



Doppelte fischereiabgabe und dann gewässerkarten an binnengewässern? geht gar nicht

Dann lieber ne angelkarte aus mv...

Egal is eh ot hier


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Les lieber den von mir verlinkten Thread nochmal...


----------



## Olegg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

So, heute habe ich meinen ersten Ausflug in die Welt der Meerforellen unternommen. In der Erwartungshaltung, bestenfalls einen Schnupfen wegen des Wetters zu kriegen, bin ich an die Kieler Förde gefahren, um erste Erfahrungen zu machen (wie weit wirft sich ein Mefoblinker, wie führt man ihn, wie ist das Waten über Stock und Stein, etc.).|kopfkrat
Und was soll ich sagen: Nach gut einer Stunde stieg tatsächlich ein schöner Silberling (45cm) auf meinen Spöket ein! Ich hakte ihn (oder sie?) dank des Einzelhakens problemlos ab und ließ sie schwimmen.
Ich war stolz wie Bolle und bin's immer noch......


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@Olegg 
petri zum ersten silber


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Petri allen Fängern!...schöne Ü60er!
..geit wohl wieder los!

Cheers|wavey:


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Ich war in Dienstag in der Appenrader Bucht mit Blinker auf Meerforelle um endlich meine erste MeFo für 2013 zu fangen.
Leider hat es diesmal wieder nicht geklappt, vielleicht lag es an der Wassertemperatur die am Dienstag nur etwas über 1 Grad betrug!?;+

Gruß browning44#h


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

@MeFo_83:

Ja, das ist jedesmal wieder aufregend. Ich habe schon des öfteren Nachläufer gehabt und schon so oft falsch reagiert. Dies mal hab ich mich zusammengerissen und es richtig gemacht. 
Aber hatte auch lange genug Zeit dazu. Wenn man den Nachläufer zu spät sieht, ist man meist "überfordert". #c

Ich hoffe, ich komme Samstag wieder los. Will mal hoffen die sibernen Schönheiten sind dann nicht so zickig. |rolleyes

Olegg Petri zur 45er! 

Gruß Flo


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Flo1313 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich komme Samstag wieder los. Will mal hoffen die sibernen Schönheiten sind dann nicht so zickig. |rolleyes


denn hol wat raus!!
viel glück dabei !! #6


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Danke danke. 

Die nächsten eventuell gefangenen Silberbarren dürfen auch alle wieder ruhigen Gewissens schwimmen. #6

Gruß Flo


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Doppelte fischereiabgabe und dann gewässerkarten an binnengewässern? geht gar nicht
> 
> Dann lieber ne angelkarte aus mv...
> 
> Egal is eh ot hier



Küstenkarte für MV kostet aber 20,-€ :q |bigeyes


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Moin!
Ich bin am 31. mal wieder an der Küste gewesen.
Wenn ich den erwische, der den Stöpsel aus der Ostsee gezogen hat!!!#d
Spaß beiseite, über Mittag war ich am Weissenhäuser Strand, außer mir nur noch ein weiterer Angler, was für ein ungewohntes Bild. 
Wind: West 5-6
Wasser: recht trüb und extrem wenig 
Wie: Fliegenfischen
Womit: Pinke Garnele 
Gefangen: nix

Nachmittags bin ich nach Sierksdorf gewechselt. Dort war das Wasser fast klar, aber gut bewegt. Auch hier kein Kontakt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

Grüßt Euch!

War gestern von Euch wer im Bereich zwischen Boltenhagen und Heiligenhafen los bzw. erfolgreich? Wir waren morgens für zwei Stunden in Sierksdorf und nachmittags für zwei Stunden in Travemünde. An beiden Stellen erfolglos. In Sierksdorf waren knappe 10 andere Angler, in Travemünde 2 andere. An beiden Stellen jedoch alle ohne Fisch.

Bin gespannt, was Ihr so erlebt habt...


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2013*

januar ist rum. hier geht es weiter
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257549


----------

